

Changes to our SSL Certificates - kmfrk
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/changes-to-our-ssl-certificates.html

======
joosters
If you have any root CA on your system using 1024 bit certificates, you will
not be more secure...

